# Unsymetrische Last



## Markus_Sch (21 November 2005)

Bei einer Stromübertragung über Schleifringe (Drehstrom+Pe ohne N)
für Motoren soll zusätzlich  noch eine SPS und versch. Schütze über über ein Netzteil (380V => 24V-) versorgt werden. Die Leistung der Motoren beträgt 1,5-2,2kw (es wird jeweils nur einer angesteuert).

Theorie: Durch das Netzteil usw. kommt es zu einer unsymetrischen Belastung!

Ist diese unsymetrische Last zu vernachlässigen? (Wäre Kostenersparnis da ich so ja nur 4 statt 5 Schleifringe benötige :lol: )

Welche Störungen/Gefahren könnte diese unsym. Last verursachen?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Zottel (21 November 2005)

Markus_Sch schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer Stromübertragung über Schleifringe (Drehstrom+Pe ohne N)


Da du ja keinen N für ein 230V Netzteil hast, würde das nicht gehen. Mit 380V/24V sollte es kein Problem sein. Den Schleifringen macht die unsymmetrische Last gewiß nichts, solange der Nennstrom eingehalten wird. 
Es gibt auch Netzteile mit DS-Trafos und B6-Brücken. Bei einem Schaltnetzteil kannst du einfach eine B6-Brücke davor schalten. Damit werden alle Phasen gleich belastet. Der Hauptvorteil wäre aber, daß die Spannungsversorgung der SPS aufrecht erhalten wird, solange 2 von 3 Schleifringen Kontakt geben.


----------



## MRT (21 November 2005)

Hallo!

Bei unsymmetrischer Last braucht man immer einen N-Leiter oder? Was ist wenn man keinen N-Leiter verwendet, dann kommt es zu einer Sternpunktverschiebung und man hat je nach Außenleiter Unterspannung oder Überspannung! Stimmt das so?


----------



## Stromtom (21 November 2005)

Hallo MRT,

Stimmt so deine Aussage. Werden im Drehstromnetz unterschiedliche Leistungen an die Außenleiter und und am Neutralleiter angeschlossen ,
entsteht eine unsymetrische Belastung. In den Außenleitern fließen unterschiedliche Ströme . Der Strom im Neutralleiter wird umso größer, je unterschiedlicher die Ströme in den Außenleitern sind.Bei gleichmäßiger
Belastung der Außenleiter ist der Strom im Neutralleiter gleich null. 
Unterbricht man jedoch bei unsymetrischer Last den Neutralleiter verändern sich die Strangspannungen (im Stern 230V~), sowohl ihr Betrag, und ihre Richtung (die Winkel der Phasenverschiebung sind damit gemeint) und es kommt zu einer Sternpunktverschiebung und damit zu Über- oder Unterspannungen an den Verbrauchern im Drehstromsystem. Der Verkettungsfaktor "Wurzel 3 (=1,73)" gilt jetzt nicht mehr.
230V x 1,73 = 400V
Am besten währe es wohl zeichnerisch mit einem Zeigerbild zu erklären.

Tja ich hatte schon mal dass Problem dass in einer größeren Anlage der Neutralleiter an einer Klemme gebrochen war. 5 Jahre gegangen und dann der Supergau. SPS hin , diverse Netzgeräte zerbraten und noch ein haufen gekochte Elektronik . Echt super, da kommt freude auf. Habe dann nachträglich noch einen Steuertrafo mit eingebaut . Primär 380V~ 3Phasen / Sec. 230V~ 1L + N und somit das Problem und die erneute Gefahr endgültig beseitigt.
Hätten die Konstrukteure der Anlage nicht an der falschen Stelle gespart hätte man sich ein haufen Geld und Ärger sparen können.

MFG Thomas


----------



## Heinz (22 November 2005)

Hallo,
ein DS-System (mit "nachgebildeten Sternpunkt") ohne N / PEN unsymmetrisch zu belasten führt dazu, dass die Spannungen an den belasteten Phasen geringer wird und gleichzeitig an der nicht belasteten Phase steigt. Unter Berücksichtigung des Leistungsfaktors kann es noch schlimmer werden. 
Wenn man es auf zwei Phasen vereinfacht kann man folgendes sagen:

Du hast zwei Verbraucher (z.B. eine Glühlampe und eine veränderliche Last). Der eine ist an L1 gegen Sternpunkt und die andere an L2 gegen Sternpunkt angeschlossen. Der Sternpunkt ist NICHT mit dem N /PEN verbunden. Somit ist eine Reihenschaltung von zwei Verbrauchern an 400V entstanden. => Wenn die Veränderliche Last abgeschaltet ist, liegt an ihr 400V an. Je nach Last wird sich eine Spannung zwischen 0..400V an jedem Verbraucher einstellen. Daher kann ein defekter N zu erheblichen Schäden führen!


----------



## MRT (22 November 2005)

Hallo!

Das ist mir klar mit dem steuertrafo kann es zu keiner Verschiebung des Sternpunktes kommen!


----------

